# In KinRoss MI



## woodSlasher (May 9, 2008)

Helo Folks 
This past weekend I went to the U.P for a Trappers Convention at the fair grounds in kinRoss MI and enjoyed the stay . we did tent it in the power section was 15 a night and they have rustic area as well as full hook up.
They have full showers in two spots on the grounds as well as swimming across the High way walk through tunnel with beach area .
This time of year is great up ther being fall crisp and full of color if your in the area please drop by and check it out . Thanks AKA Wild Catch


----------



## upmounty (Sep 26, 2007)

the colors will be in full bloom soon up here. glad u enjoyed ur stay up here in chippewa county


----------



## WAUB-MUKWA (Dec 13, 2003)

What are they now Mounty? On the west end we're at 50% and changing fast.


----------



## upmounty (Sep 26, 2007)

i would have to say about 60-70. usually the second week of october is the best


----------

